# Cornwall council car parks from 1st Nov



## philgb (Oct 7, 2020)

Spotted on Google earth some council car parks in Cornwall are free from 1st Nov to 31st March, noticeably Towan headland car park Newqay. 

Can any Cornish members advise on the odd overnighting stop here during winter, plus beach car parks I.e Treyarnon, Harlyn Bay etc. Realise any other time of the year overnighting at these places you would be hung drawn and quartered.


----------



## colinm (Oct 7, 2020)

Last time we where there a sign stated "Motorhomes and Campervans prohibited 23:00 to 8:00", not sure if they enforce this over winter.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Oct 7, 2020)

All Cornwall council car parks now seem to have the same no overnighting signs


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 7, 2020)

Edina said:


> All Cornwall council car parks now seem to have the same no overnighting signs


"No Camping" seems a common restriction for council-operated car parks. However, I've spotted a couple of free parks where the usual signs have been covered by Covid-19 information. That said, a lot of car parks in Cornwall are either not operated by the council or are 'grandfathered-in', de-facto parking places. For charegeable Council-operated car parks, you can get information (including permitted vehicles and restrictions) on their website (clicky link).


----------



## witzend (Oct 7, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> "No Camping" seems a common restriction for council-operated car parks.


Cornwall Council don't allow motorhomes to be parked over night whether occupied or not this was introduced as it was to difficult for enforcement officers to confirm occupation. Now they drive around with a NPR camera Car so no warnings just a ticket in the post


----------



## philgb (Oct 7, 2020)

Cheers all for the info


----------



## Drover (Oct 8, 2020)

witzend said:


> Cornwall Council don't allow motorhomes to be parked over night whether occupied or not this was introduced as it was to difficult for enforcement officers to confirm occupation. Now they drive around with a NPR camera Car so no warnings just a ticket in the post


I guess a van with windows would be ok then as it's not a motorcaravan according to the dvla....
Though the signs should really say "motorcaravan" not "motorhome"


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 8, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> I guess a van with windows would be ok then as it's not a motorcaravan according to the dvla....
> Though the signs should really say "motorcaravan" not "motorhome"


Unfortunately 'vans with windows' aren't always OK. At least one Cornwall Council operated car park now bans commercial vehicles as well as campers/motorhomes.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 8, 2020)

Seems to me very simple.
Do Not go to Cornwall unless you stay on a site....Shame.....


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 8, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Seems to me very simple.
> Do Not go to Cornwall unless you stay on a site....Shame.....


Thankfully, not all car parks in Cornwall are operated by the county council -- and some free council parks don't yet seem to ban motorhomes. There are also a lot of laybys where you can legitimately park up. That said, Cornwall council has a long history of being anti-motorhome and don't see us as a valuable opportunity...


----------



## vwalan (Oct 8, 2020)

just come down to the border and meet the man with the horse. leave all your money ,possibly your wife or daughters can come and stop for a few nights . 
or is that knights. hee hee. 
but never mind its lovely down here and lots of good surf or snorkeling depends on the coast. 
lovely scenery by the coast or even inland . 
keep your eyes open you may see baby pasties for sale. 
lots of local breweries and cider makers too. 
have fun smile and enjoy the adventure.


----------



## witzend (Oct 8, 2020)

vwalan said:


> just keep your eyes open you may see baby pasties for sale.


Thats about all they make now hard job to find a fitty one


----------



## witzend (Oct 8, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> That said, Cornwall council has a long history of being anti-motorhome and don't see us as a valuable
> opportunity...


The problem is the majority of councllors do see us as a valuable opportunity for their or familys campsites


----------



## philgb (Oct 8, 2020)

Am thinking Autumn/winter might not be many sites open in mid/North Cornwall. Will be checking search for sites before we visit, it would be nice for the occasional beach car park Harlyn, Treyarnon and Trevone, only visited on Summer day visits, would be ace for overnight stopping, will sus it out. Make a change from parking up on the old A30 Goss moor and St Dennis Church car park


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 8, 2020)

witzend said:


> Thats about all they make now hard job to find a fitty one


One of the 'girls' that used to go the the youth club Jan ran decades ago now owns Cornish Pod, who make some very tasty, decently sized oggies -- if you're ever around on the Rame Peninsula! However, I suspect that they only sell the decently sized ones from their shop next to the Salty Dog café.



witzend said:


> The problem is the majority of councllors do see us as a valuable oppurtunity for their or familys campsites


I didn't want to say that, both because it might be misconstrued as politics and also because I've searched and couldn't find a direct connection between councillors and campsites. The crazy thing is that available pitches are like rocking-horse manure for much of the year and so wild camping motorhomers would be increasing the GDP of the region without reducing campsite profits. This is particularly so during the school holidays (when demand massively exceeds supply) and during the winter months (when almost all the campsites are closed, thus massively restricting supply).


----------



## Caz (Oct 8, 2020)

Exactly, trying to find an open campsite in Cornwall in winter is impossible. Luckily my sister in law has a very large drive and there are a few good pubs who let campervans stay in return for eating. Otherwise I'd never go there at all.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 8, 2020)

the butchers in roche make nice pasties. 
buy some then head not far away and overlook blackpool pit . it was the deepest open pit in the uk. its now a big water lake. 
you can see the sea north and south from the st dennis end of the lake. 
lots of great views if your inland up by the old clayhills. 
mind these days they could be roche mountains . ha ha . 
was just like snowcapped ones before they grassed them over.


----------



## Debroos (Oct 9, 2020)

vwalan said:


> the butchers in roche make nice pasties.
> buy some then head not far away and overlook blackpool pit . it was the deepest open pit in the uk. its now a big water lake.
> you can see the sea north and south from the st dennis end of the lake.
> lots of great views if your inland up by the old clayhills.
> ...


They were called the Cornish Alps backalong...


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 9, 2020)

vwalan said:


> the butchers in roche make nice pasties.
> buy some then head not far away and overlook blackpool pit . it was the deepest open pit in the uk. its now a big water lake.
> you can see the sea north and south from the st dennis end of the lake.
> lots of great views if your inland up by the old clayhills.
> ...





Debroos said:


> They were called the Cornish Alps backalong...


They still are colloquially!

Having purchased an oggie or two from the butchers in Roche, you might (provided you have a PVC *with a lot of ground clearance*) wish to head for Helman Tor (GPS 50.420324, -4.729566 to the car park), which has some of the best views over Cornwall (and some of Devon on a clear day). BTW, the access road is narrow and you really need to have a lot of ground clearance to get into the car park -- I grounded a VW Touran there recently! Also, this location isn't a POI and I haven't tried to add it as, beside the restricted access, I'm not sure whether overnighting is permitted.

We've already mentioned that butcher and Cornish Pod. IME other decent sources of oggies are: Malcolm Barnecutt of Bodmin, Chough of Padstow, and Philps of Hayle...


----------



## colinm (Oct 9, 2020)

All this talk of Pasties has made me hungry. 40+ years ago there was a family who owned a small building, one half was a butchers, the other a bakers, they started making pasties, these where some of the best I've ever had. Unfortunately they where in great demand and they expanded year on year until they became one of Cornwall's biggest employers then the third generation messed it up and it all went tit's up.


----------



## philgb (Oct 9, 2020)

Living in Cheshire, can't get a decent Oggie up here at all, so took to making my own, my crimping is shite but they taste lovely


----------



## UFO (Oct 9, 2020)

Leaving for two weeks destination Kent and back through Sussex.  Next trip likely to be Cornwall end Nov / early Dec.  Have had a very quick look at some of the coastal CRs on the south. Many seems to be at the end of dead-end roads and NT.  No signs of any barriers or restriction notices in Google Earth (yes, I know this can be very dated) but they appear to be just what we like.  It is likely that the council car parks are in / near towns so ok for a daytime visit but overnight we prefer to be somewhere remote and preferably on our own!


----------



## DeryneGillian (Oct 11, 2020)

philgb said:


> Spotted on Google earth some council car parks in Cornwall are free from 1st Nov to 31st March, noticeably Towan headland car park Newqay.
> 
> Can any Cornish members advise on the odd overnighting stop here during winter, plus beach car parks I.e Treyarnon, Harlyn Bay etc. Realise any other time of the year overnighting at these places you would be hung drawn and quartered.


Can’t understand why some councils forbid overnight parking in out of  season parking we bring revenues to local businesses which helps these communities


----------



## Lefty (Oct 11, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> One of the 'girls' that used to go the the youth club Jan ran decades ago now owns Cornish Pod, who make some very tasty, decently sized oggies -- if you're ever around on the Rame Peninsula! However, I suspect that they only sell the decently sized ones from their shop next to the Salty Dog café.
> 
> 
> I didn't want to say that, both because it might be misconstrued as politics and also because I've searched and couldn't find a direct connection between councillors and campsites. The crazy thing is that available pitches are like rocking-horse manure for much of the year and so wild camping motorhomers would be increasing the GDP of the region without reducing campsite profits. This is particularly so during the school holidays (when demand massively exceeds supply) and during the winter months (when almost all the campsites are closed, thus massively restricting supply).


Give me a call Mill Meadow Campsite l have hard standing if site is too wet.


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 11, 2020)

Lefty said:


> Give me a call Mill Meadow Campsite l have hard standing if site is too wet.


I might take you up on that if you have clear horizons and EHU if you're the site just NW of St Kew. We're looking for somewhere to set up for stargazing on clear nights now that Colliford Lake is barriered off.


----------



## witzend (Oct 11, 2020)

witzend said:


> Cornwall Council don't allow motorhomes to be parked over night whether occupied or not this was introduced as it was to difficult for enforcement officers to confirm occupation. Now they drive around with a NPR camera Car so no warnings just a ticket in the post


Just saw this today Cornwall Council's nice little earner 



> In total Cornwall issued 34,675 parking tickets in the year from April 2019 to March 2020.













						Cornwall's worst towns and villages for parking tickets ranked
					

Cornwall Council has revealed figures showing how many parking tickets are issued across the county




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 11, 2020)

Some car parks in Cornwall are privately owned. You can overnight, for a fee, on the main car parks at Tintagel and Mevagissey. There are a few others. Sadly the majority Are run by Cornwall Council which is the most anti-motorhome council in the country. They’d rather their car parks were empty in the winter than allow motorhomes. Thankfully there a plenty of places to wild and lots of pub stopovers.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 15, 2020)

car parks do not allow MH, so that means I will carry on parking in quiet roads away from houses.


----------



## peter palance (Oct 15, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Seems to me very simple.
> Do Not go to Cornwall unless you stay on a site....Shame.....


sorry stay away from the shi-- oh and the site-s and the shops and the super--m.  dont spend your money, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Oct 15, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Some car parks in Cornwall are privately owned. You can overnight, for a fee, on the main car parks at Tintagel and Mevagissey. There are a few others. Sadly the majority Are run by Cornwall Council which is the most anti-motorhome council in the country. They’d rather their car parks were empty in the winter than allow motorhomes. Thankfully there a plenty of places to wild and lots of pub stopovers.


here and here and here. ok here gose, not nice move on, show 2 fingers, with peace and love, ok.pj.


----------



## SimonM (Oct 15, 2020)

Malcolm Barnecutts in Bodmin sell raw frozen pasties in boxes of 6 to take away and keep in your freezer, then thaw them out and cook them yourselves. I often pop in there and get a couple of boxes if I’m nearby.


----------



## Beldea (Oct 16, 2020)

UFO said:


> Leaving for two weeks destination Kent and back through Sussex.  Next trip likely to be Cornwall end Nov / early Dec.  Have had a very quick look at some of the coastal CRs on the south. Many seems to be at the end of dead-end roads and NT.  No signs of any barriers or restriction notices in Google Earth (yes, I know this can be very dated) but they appear to be just what we like.  It is likely that the council car parks are in / near towns so ok for a daytime visit but overnight we prefer to be somewhere remote and preferably on our own!


Most of the NT car parks I have seen state no overnight parking.


----------



## witzend (Oct 16, 2020)

Beldea said:


> Most of the NT car parks I have seen state no overnight parking.


They are having a lean time just like a lot of attractions so Try a email to them suggesting they allow overnight stays I did and they thanked me for the suggestion If they got several they might get to see the opportunity their missing


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 16, 2020)

witzend said:


> They are having a lean time just like a lot of attractions so Try a email to them suggesting they allow overnight stays I did and they thanked me for the suggestion If they got several they might get to see the opportunity their missing


The NT's 'no overnight parking' restriction has been recently discussed. Apparently, this is for insurance purposes and also to avoid falling foul of the 1960 anti-caravan planning regulations. Explicitly refusing permission probably meets the terms of their insurance and also the letter of the 1960 Act. However, unless there is a physical barrier or patrolling wardens, it might be a case of "what the eye doesn't see..." (not that I condone going against a landowner's expressed wishes).


----------



## witzend (Oct 16, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> The NT's 'no overnight parking' restriction has been recently discussed. Apparently, this is for insurance purposes and also to avoid falling foul of the 1960 anti-caravan planning regulations


Just get that email off if they get enough they may reconsider their approach to motorhomes when they see the business opportunity their missing
here's the address  enquiries@nationaltrust.org.uk   And their Web site https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 16, 2020)

witzend said:


> Just get that email off if they get enough they may reconsider their approach to motorhomes when they see the business opportunity their missing
> here's the address  enquiries@nationaltrust.org.uk   And their Web site https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/


I already contacted them to say that I was interested in joining and saw visiting their properties as something to do on the way to and on the way back from music festivals. I said that I would be in the moho and so would need to overnight. They advised that overnight parking was not permitted at any of their properties, to which I replied that I would be interested in joining should that change, that I'd also be prepared to pay a nominal additional fee to be permitted to spend the night in their car parks, and asked them to contact me should that become possible.


----------



## peter palance (Oct 16, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> car parks do not allow MH, so that means I will carry on parking in quiet roads away from houses.


if you no the way, to cornwall, then you should no a bright spot to stay, i do, well away from c/parks and camp shits. oh yes they dont want your money, and i dont
want to pay them ,  oh a camping we will go, ho ho ho. keep safe. ok.pj.


----------



## witzend (Oct 20, 2020)

philgb said:


> Spotted on Google earth some council car parks in Cornwall are free from 1st Nov to 31st March, noticeably Towan headland car park Newqay.
> Can any Cornish members advise on the odd overnighting stop here during winter, plus beach car parks I.e Treyarnon, Harlyn Bay etc. Realise any other time of the year overnighting at these places you would be hung drawn and quartered.


Cornwall Council will be pleased if you use their carparks nice little earner for them








						Hundreds of campervans get parking tickets in big crackdown
					

The crackdown is a response to locals' worries over antisocial behaviour




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## philgb (Oct 20, 2020)

Plenty of places to stay, as quoted in another Cornish thread some campsites are as cheap as chips. Just have to do extra research in finding ones open over winter, assuming compliance to covid restrictions.
Just a shame Cornish councils do not embrace us as a valid assets to businesses


----------



## EarthDemon (Nov 11, 2020)

I see the council car parks in Oakham (Rutland) all say 'no camping, no sleeping, no cooking and no staying overnight' and the killer - no vehicles over 5.5m.

I'm relatively alright in my Ducato PVC and genrerally sleep wherever I damn well please and get away with it - can't imagine what it's like being in the bulkier MH's.  I think I would feel very conspicuous.

As it happens I stayed in the car park near the castle park and only saw the sign this morning, no ticket for me but it is easy to predict that as cameras and data become cheaper and cheaper we will all be infinitely controlled with automatic fines in all but the most remote places.  Council control freaks need to be reigned in - our liberty is being eroded day by day.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 11, 2020)

There are campsites in Cornwall for a fiver a night lol


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 11, 2020)

I decided a while ago not to bother with Cornwall due to the no overnight hostile policy. 
However if you do go and stay on a site, how do you manage going out for the day if, as suggested here, they don't want motor homes in the day time either?


----------



## quilkin (Nov 11, 2020)

EarthDemon said:


> ........
> As it happens I stayed in the car park near the castle park and only saw the sign this morning,
> ........


I thought we were in lockdown, not allowed to stay away from home.....


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 11, 2020)

A friend of mine has a sizeable holiday camp in North Wales, he also owns a piece of land in a very popular area that he has converted to a car park near his funfair.
I mentioned to him about it being left open overnight for campers esp through the off season and charging a reasonable fee. he is considering it as viable. Watch this space.
He also said, he has a huge area on one of his campsites that is basically an empty space used as a turnng circle for bringing statics on and off and also parking for the site shops etc, he said he may even thing about adding tourer posts and spaces if he can get the licence easy enough.
Its a huge site so dont see him having issues.


----------



## EarthDemon (Nov 11, 2020)

quilkin said:


> I thought we were in lockdown, not allowed to stay away from home.....


You may be, I am not.


----------



## peter palance (Nov 11, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> car parks do not allow MH, so that means I will carry on parking in quiet roads away from houses.


and so say all of use. find a spot with no re-stricktions, oh yes it happens, some one nocks on door at 2 am. can i help you, we are at a funeral in the morning. sorry
no. then make sure its not yours.? ok pj  then let the dogs loose, yes im barking made,


----------



## peter palance (Nov 11, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> A friend of mine has a sizeable holiday camp in North Wales, he also owns a piece of land in a very popular area that he has converted to a car park near his funfair.
> I mentioned to him about it being left open overnight for campers esp through the off season and charging a reasonable fee. he is considering it as viable. Watch this space.
> He also said, he has a huge area on one of his campsites that is basically an empty space used as a turnng circle for bringing statics on and off and also parking for the site shops etc, he said he may even thing about adding tourer posts and spaces if he can get the licence easy enough.
> Its a huge site so dont see him having issues.


were tell me were ok.pj. xxxxx


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 11, 2020)

peter palance said:


> were tell me were ok.pj. xxxxx


Near Rhyl, but its urban ish, but very near the coast ...I dont want to say too much till hes sorted


----------



## peter palance (Nov 11, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> Near Rhyl, but its urban ish, but very bear the coast ...I dont want to say too much till hes sorted


thanks i will find it ,keep going ok. pj.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2020)

EarthDemon said:


> You may be, I am not.



England is.

Cornwall's in England!


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 12, 2020)

Robmac said:


> England is.
> 
> Cornwall's in England!


But, perhaps, not willingly.


----------

